# Emperor Scorpions



## The_Monk (Jun 29, 2005)

Anyone know of any great scorpion sites like this Mantid site!? I got my first scorpion today and after reading loads of books I still thirsty for more info and reading of other peoples experiences. Also my setup looks , ideal but , I would like it to look more natural. :?


----------



## dino (Jun 29, 2005)

Hello,

Can you show us a pick of your scorpion set up? I just bought my first scorpion ( Giant Banded Tailess Whip Scorpion ) about 4 days ago. I find scorpions very interesting and they make good pets.


----------



## dino (Jun 29, 2005)

Found something

http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/344.html


----------



## The_Monk (Jun 30, 2005)

Sure thing I have to get my camera sorted first and i'll take a few pics! Thanks for the info Dino I was kinda hoping for some pics of other people setups. My tank looks a little bare, few places for hiding water dish. I really wanted to add plants and stuff make it a palace!! LOL!  Im not planning on hundreds of the guys and really want to show them off.


----------



## specy (Jun 30, 2005)

know this place?

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28455


----------



## The_Monk (Jul 7, 2005)

Thats ace! Thanks

Anyone else had problems getting on the forum? Only just got on after a week!


----------

